# Cool Wedding



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Naff all to do with Spain but you just gotta see this........ it's soooooooooooooooooooooooo cool 







DoggY


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it didn't last................


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Good but not a patch on the wedding for me.

I want something like that! Now, obviously, the wedding's out the window 'cos that's gone but I was thinking ........... how about the funeral!
Just imagine it, a load of headbanging geriatrics all playing air guitar to a blistering rock track & then in a blitz of thunder flashes I make my entrance:clap2:

Choreography could be a slight problem, especially mine 'cos ..... er ...... I'm dead but I'm sure we could think of something.

And my epitaph would be "He was so cool you could have kept a side of beef in him for a month"


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

That was brilliant! Oh, it did make me laugh - how joyous was that?!!:clap2:

Doggy - you could always renew your vows....it's very common here to renew every 25 years. Which 25 years are you heading for now?!

xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[.. a blistering rock track & then in a blitz of thunder flashes I make my entrance]

Now THAT would _really _wake the dead!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

This serves only to remind me that Mrs H and I are celebrating 4 years of happily married bliss. Mind you...we married 43 years ago !!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Naff all to do with Spain but you just gotta see this........ it's soooooooooooooooooooooooo cool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0
> 
> ...


What a fun way to start the day! Thanks to owdoggy and xabiachica!!:smile:
:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Good but not a patch on the wedding for me.
> 
> I want something like that! Now, obviously, the wedding's out the window 'cos that's gone but I was thinking ........... how about the funeral!
> Just imagine it, a load of headbanging geriatrics all playing air guitar to a blistering rock track & then in a blitz of thunder flashes I make my entrance:clap2:
> ...


A bit like these guys??




There are some great scenes in this clip, enjoy!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A bit like these guys??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqfFrCUrEbY
> There are some great scenes in this clip, enjoy!!


Aye but a bit more Alice Cooper meets Kiss meets Arthur Brown ............................ I think that should do it



Doggy


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A bit like these guys??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqfFrCUrEbY
> There are some great scenes in this clip, enjoy!!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :rofl:
The wedding dance was great (it's about time someone livened things up in wedding ceremonies - mind you, a bit of an additional pressure, not only have you got to look perfect you have to be hot on the choreography (and somersault)front). 
This is a "classic" though , loved the guitar smashing, trashing the drum set etc. Cant remember exactly how old they are, but surely The Who are now about the same age?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> This serves only to remind me that Mrs H and I are celebrating 4 years of happily married bliss. Mind you...we married 43 years ago !!!


They say that marriage is like a job. It's great if you get on with your boss.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> They say that marriage is like a job. It's great if you get on with your boss.


and even better when you know who she is


----------

